# Picking up chicks in a kayak, Canberra LBG 26th Sept 08



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

So I don't intend on reporting every red fin I catch.. but today was fun.

After hitting my PB redfin just 20 seconds after launch I was looking forward to non-stop action.   :lol: :lol: 
I forgot to measure it before its head came off.. but it was around 36 cm.. not huge I know.










Anyway, predicatably after the initial excitement I only got 2 smaller redfin over the next 3 hours.    

I headed around to the cove where the rowing lanes are laid out and where my friend-who-is-a-girl, Jane and her UNI group looking at a site researching for architecture.










She decided to get a lift back with me sitting on the back of the revo. She may have weighed more than my dog, but I couldn't even tell without really concentrating I couldn't notice the bow sitting slightly higher.

The screams in my ear every time the kayak rocked slightly soon died down as she calmed down. Back to back we were both quite comfortable. Actually she seemed more comfortable than I.. Those Hobie seats just don't seem to support in the right places and my back hurts like buggery.

So there we were, cruising slowly back along the lake, holding a rod each. After 20 minutes I hooked up to a tiddler off the park and before I got it yakside Jane was screaming too. This happened twice more on our journey around and through redfin alley, I would hook up, and then Jane soon after.

On the final stretch turning left out of redfin alley heading towards the island I started to feel the pull of weed on my rod. Jane said she was getting bites..

"No no, thats just the weed being hooked and dropped as we pass"

After a minute of her insisting she was getting bites I looked around and saw a consistent bend in her rod which intermittently was being hit.

"Your right! looks like you got one on!!"

And so she reeled it in and my jaw dropped...


















She caught a damn Yellow Belly before I did! dammit!

With all the hype I got from Ado and paffoh and the crew over these native fish I was fairly impressed bringing one aboard my Yak. I intended on releasing it after turning around and getting a shot with Jane holding it proudly, however it kicked up a fuss as I turned and luckily the YB was the only one to go overboard.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

It just goes to show, you can pick up girls in a kayak!









(And then they go and show you up by catching bigger/rarer fish without even trying)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

mate you should come up to sydney . i know this beach .it only small butttits amazing .you would do well. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good on ya 
craig


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww come on there leftieant!



leftieant said:


> So it would seem sneaking out of work early on a Friday pays dividends. Don't sweat being out-natived, it always seems to be the way, the rookie gets the good fish.
> 
> Might disable that text size function on your account though...


(He can't do that can he??? can he??????)

I only use it to highlight the important points for the impatient and infirm!

:lol:



craig51063 said:


> mate you should come up to sydney . i know this beach .it only small butttits amazing .you would do well


We could hassssextra fun on that beach.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Ant - are you able to enable compulsory spell check on my profile while your at it mate!!!
"predicatably"


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahahahhahahahhahah thats awesome!

Chicks always out fish blokes, especially tandem on a Hobie ( Will tell you about it one day ). Pity we didnt see this before the Canberra dinner, thats a lovely Yella bella. Pass on the congratulations please, poor poor scleburne. :shock:

Your time will come, everyone elses has...


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh yes the dinner.. There was many people expected to be round my place for a bbq, and then everyone piked.. So I should have been there... oh well.

next time we all meet there should be Kayaking and Fishing involved. (we do the Australia and Forums thing enough already)


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Scotty. Sounds like a fun way to spend Friday!  I assume that means you're up-to-date with your assignment? Or was today part of your "research"? ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

scleburne said:


> Those Hobie seats just don't seem to support in the right places and my back hurts like buggery.


Scott nice to see you are looking after the ladies mate and might pay dividends long term ;-)

In regard to the seat, suspect you only have to try adjusting it for more support


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

patwah said:


> Thatll teach you for picking up chicks of the bank mate, patience young padme
> 
> Good story Scotty, love that text :shock:


I assume you meant to say "young padiwan" as depicted below









as opposed to referring to me as a "Young Padme"









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In fear of angering the forums gods (Ant)


leftieant said:


> scleburne said:
> 
> 
> > Aww come on there leftieant!
> ...


but... Even I can do that!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Of course I am sure you can just DELETE me... 






















please don't!

--------------------------------------------------------------------


Dodge said:


> Scott nice to see you are looking after the ladies mate and might pay dividends long term
> 
> In regard to the seat, suspect you only have to try adjusting it for more support


 Well it definitely does pay off in the short term :shock: ;-)

I have adjusted the seat all over the shop from laying right back to bolt upright, front holes and back holes (no nothing dirty insinuated here for those unfamiliar with the Hobie seats!)

I'm thinking of taking a cushion or something.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSPOxWEAAC/fgAAQUKeACiBgGAo/7//gMAD6m2GqnsUZT0yj01PSPFHqHqA0DVMmyRpoDQAAABoaJNpKaMGg0I02QD3aime9xxVit/BvewK3WjAg+HceOxbc2UD19vLoT3Ve/1/ueK6ubR1pZDeLaLkUxVsZ3YnOR7CDAiJU8jGs8DGf0clo41S+Sh8aKCmM2vYGxQ8s3tQRIzJ9VWQb07yLJ1ZG02Qfq1qwIMmywC+jXAvidgWt2LyZVOYbOVLJAmaq8JEigCHZwrBNNZVulCDyAnSI8hhD9nru668BDQFDELiojLNsnii7caGHMWakeSnYK2xAcUAFW/HWkYbaXKiexO4jQKsFAbHiuBVwMPgu5IpwoSBHnYrC


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

@patwah: I had to run a google search for "padme" just to make sure myself, and thats what came up. very nice... Never really had a science fiction fetish though.. (until now.. haha)

Now I will just run a google search for


redphoenix said:


> pyrrhic victory


...
my interpretation "A victory that costs too much"
Ok so... I am not sure how you have related that to my situation..

hmm.. If ever I pick up another girl and she out-fishes me again, then I will be completely disheartened? 
or maybe you were referring to me re-enlarging my own quote and shrinking Ant's - a victory that may cost me more than it was worth... haha

it is late I have had a few beers and been out in the sun all day though so I can't think. (digging in the dirt rather than splashing on the water unfortunately)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

An amusing tale Scott, and nice work on that quality redfin. Your time will come!


----------

